# [Possible Bug] Display for Monitor Capture not showing up on OBS



## L4NCE (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey guys, how's it going. I've been using OBS for the past 3 years now and I've got to first say thanks! It's a bloody great program, and I've been using it at work as well to help with our Quality Assurance ticket support system for software testing. It's been a great asset to debugging and helping to show developers where the key issues are at.

Now for this bug, I don't know if anyone else has experience it, but at work I'm having to use two different screens. One to use OBS, and the other record the capture I need to show the developers. Every other time, when I open OBS, the 'Display Capture' for one of my monitors isn't showing up on the main OBS screen. It's just black. I try changing it out by deleting the current source and adding a new one, or even changing the source from display 0 to display 1, but I always end up with a black screen. Once again, even adding a new source for the same display I need to capture, does not fix it. This tends to be happening to the right monitor display that I have. It works with the left just fine, but the right one seems to be having the issue in OBS.

When I close OBS, and then reopen it, does the bug fix itself. It happens every other time I open OBS.

Just wanted to pop in and report it. Hopefully someone can help me out with it. A couple of the other QA's have reported this to me and wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one. I searched the forums, and didn't see anything in regards to this same issue. I've uploaded the log file as well.


```
10:45:44.273: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz
10:45:44.274: CPU Speed: 3408MHz
10:45:44.274: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
10:45:44.274: Physical Memory: 16329MB Total, 10408MB Free
10:45:44.274: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 14393 (revision: 693; 64-bit)
10:45:44.274: Running as administrator: false
10:45:44.274: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
10:45:44.274: Portable mode: false
10:45:44.284: OBS 18.0.1 (64bit, windows)
10:45:44.284: ---------------------------------
10:45:44.284: ---------------------------------
10:45:44.284: audio settings reset:
10:45:44.284:     samples per sec: 44100
10:45:44.284:     speakers:        2
10:45:44.286: ---------------------------------
10:45:44.286: Initializing D3D11..
10:45:44.286: Available Video Adapters:
10:45:44.291:     Adapter 1: NVIDIA GeForce GT 730
10:45:44.291:       Dedicated VRAM: 2115698688
10:45:44.291:       Shared VRAM:    4266504192
10:45:44.291:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
10:45:44.291:       output 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
10:45:44.293: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GT 730 (0)
10:45:44.314: D3D11 loaded sucessfully, feature level used: 45056
10:45:44.931: ---------------------------------
10:45:44.931: video settings reset:
10:45:44.931:     base resolution:   1920x1080
10:45:44.931:     output resolution: 1280x720
10:45:44.931:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
10:45:44.931:     fps:               30/1
10:45:44.931:     format:            NV12
10:45:44.932: Audio monitoring device:
10:45:44.932:     name: Default
10:45:44.932:     id: default
10:45:44.932: ---------------------------------
10:45:44.933: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
10:45:44.934: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
10:45:44.935: [AMF Encoder] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
10:45:44.945: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
10:45:44.945: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
10:45:44.945: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
10:45:44.946: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
10:45:44.946: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.29.0']
10:45:44.947: NVENC supported
10:45:45.005: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
10:45:45.009: No blackmagic support
10:45:45.034: ---------------------------------
10:45:45.034:   Loaded Modules:
10:45:45.034:     win-wasapi.dll
10:45:45.034:     win-mf.dll
10:45:45.034:     win-dshow.dll
10:45:45.034:     win-decklink.dll
10:45:45.034:     win-capture.dll
10:45:45.034:     vlc-video.dll
10:45:45.034:     text-freetype2.dll
10:45:45.034:     rtmp-services.dll
10:45:45.034:     obs-x264.dll
10:45:45.034:     obs-vst.dll
10:45:45.034:     obs-transitions.dll
10:45:45.034:     obs-text.dll
10:45:45.034:     obs-qsv11.dll
10:45:45.034:     obs-outputs.dll
10:45:45.034:     obs-filters.dll
10:45:45.034:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
10:45:45.034:     obs-browser.dll
10:45:45.034:     image-source.dll
10:45:45.034:     frontend-tools.dll
10:45:45.034:     enc-amf.dll
10:45:45.034:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
10:45:45.034: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
10:45:45.036: All scene data cleared
10:45:45.036: ------------------------------------------------
10:45:45.068: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' initialized
10:45:45.081: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (HD Webcam C270)' initialized
10:45:45.089: Switched to scene 'Testing Right Screen'
10:45:45.089: ------------------------------------------------
10:45:45.089: Loaded scenes:
10:45:45.089: - scene 'Not Testing':
10:45:45.089: - scene 'Testing Left Screen':
10:45:45.089:     - source: 'Display Left' (monitor_capture)
10:45:45.089: - scene 'Testing Right Screen':
10:45:45.089:     - source: 'Monitor Right' (monitor_capture)
10:45:45.089: - scene 'Mobile Testing':
10:45:45.089:     - source: 'Mobile' (monitor_capture)
10:45:45.089: ------------------------------------------------
10:45:45.119: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 23 milliseconds
10:45:45.477: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds
10:45:45.937: ==== Shutting down ==================================================
10:45:45.940: Switched to scene '(null)'
10:45:45.940: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' Terminated
10:45:45.949: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (HD Webcam C270)' Terminated
10:45:45.982: All scene data cleared
10:45:45.982: ------------------------------------------------
10:45:46.039: Freeing OBS context data
10:45:46.059: == Profiler Results =============================
10:45:46.059: run_program_init: 904.852 ms
10:45:46.059:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 2.317 ms
10:45:46.059:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 1.214 ms
10:45:46.059:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 896.206 ms
10:45:46.059:    ┣obs_startup: 1.808 ms
10:45:46.059:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 871.171 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 0.41 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 0.331 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 647.576 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┣OBSBasic::InitOBSCallbacks: 0.017 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┣OBSBasic::InitHotkeys: 0.034 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┣obs_load_all_modules: 102.147 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(coreaudio-encoder.dll): 0.783 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(enc-amf.dll): 0.613 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(frontend-tools.dll): 1.653 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(image-source.dll): 0.004 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-browser.dll): 0.039 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-ffmpeg.dll): 0.468 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-filters.dll): 0.006 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-outputs.dll): 0.003 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-qsv11.dll): 52.147 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-text.dll): 0.427 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-transitions.dll): 0.019 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-vst.dll): 0.001 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-x264.dll): 0.001 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(rtmp-services.dll): 0.247 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(text-freetype2.dll): 0.047 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(vlc-video.dll): 0.035 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-capture.dll): 0.058 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-decklink.dll): 2.654 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-dshow.dll): 1.088 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-mf.dll): 21.313 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-wasapi.dll): 0.004 ms
10:45:46.059:      ┃ ┗reset_win32_symbol_paths: 0.075 ms
10:45:46.060:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetOutputs: 0.23 ms
10:45:46.060:      ┣OBSBasic::CreateHotkeys: 0.21 ms
10:45:46.060:      ┣OBSBasic::InitService: 0.087 ms
10:45:46.060:      ┣OBSBasic::InitPrimitives: 0.213 ms
10:45:46.060:      ┗OBSBasic::Load: 53.993 ms
10:45:46.060: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=0.003 ms, median=0.007 ms, max=0.636 ms, 99th percentile=0.636 ms, 100% below 25 ms
10:45:46.060: audio_thread(Audio): min=0.001 ms, median=0.023 ms, max=0.147 ms, 99th percentile=0.147 ms
10:45:46.060: obs_video_thread(33.3333 ms): min=0.185 ms, median=1.27 ms, max=4.483 ms, 99th percentile=4.483 ms, 100% below 33.333 ms
10:45:46.060:  ┣tick_sources: min=0.001 ms, median=0.088 ms, max=2.329 ms, 99th percentile=2.329 ms
10:45:46.060:  ┣render_displays: min=0 ms, median=0.721 ms, max=2.833 ms, 99th percentile=2.833 ms
10:45:46.060:  ┗output_frame: min=0.182 ms, median=0.461 ms, max=2.28 ms, 99th percentile=2.28 ms
10:45:46.060:    ┣gs_context(video->graphics): min=0.074 ms, median=0.215 ms, max=2.046 ms, 99th percentile=2.046 ms
10:45:46.060:    ┃ ┣render_video: min=0.017 ms, median=0.067 ms, max=1.823 ms, 99th percentile=1.823 ms
10:45:46.060:    ┃ ┃ ┣render_main_texture: min=0.002 ms, median=0.031 ms, max=1.776 ms, 99th percentile=1.776 ms
10:45:46.060:    ┃ ┃ ┣render_output_texture: min=0.003 ms, median=0.014 ms, max=0.088 ms, 99th percentile=0.088 ms
10:45:46.060:    ┃ ┃ ┣render_convert_texture: min=0.001 ms, median=0.014 ms, max=0.024 ms, 99th percentile=0.024 ms
10:45:46.060:    ┃ ┃ ┗stage_output_texture: min=0 ms, median=0.003 ms, max=0.004 ms, 99th percentile=0.004 ms
10:45:46.060:    ┃ ┣download_frame: min=0 ms, median=0.002 ms, max=0.014 ms, 99th percentile=0.014 ms
10:45:46.060:    ┃ ┗gs_flush: min=0.044 ms, median=0.138 ms, max=0.748 ms, 99th percentile=0.748 ms
10:45:46.060:    ┗output_video_data: min=0.145 ms, median=0.235 ms, max=0.744 ms, 99th percentile=0.744 ms, 0.878788 calls per parent call
10:45:46.060: video_thread(video): min=0.001 ms, median=0.002 ms, max=0.017 ms, 99th percentile=0.017 ms
10:45:46.060: =================================================
10:45:46.060: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
10:45:46.060: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=24.988 ms, median=25.117 ms, max=26.038 ms, 82.3529% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 17.6471% higher)
10:45:46.060: obs_video_thread(33.3333 ms): min=33.306 ms, median=33.333 ms, max=33.337 ms, 100% within ±2% of 33.333 ms (0% lower, 0% higher)
10:45:46.060: =================================================
10:45:46.062: Number of memory leaks: 1
```


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 8, 2017)

What monitor is the "Mobile" display capture capturing? I believe you can only have 1 active monitor capture per monitor on Windows 10.


----------



## L4NCE (Mar 8, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> What monitor is the "Mobile" display capture capturing? I believe you can only have 1 active monitor capture per monitor on Windows 10.



That is just another scene I have for capturing mobile devices. I have one scene for each of the monitors. One scene for only the left monitor, one scene for the right monitor, and one scene for mobile devices. Always have only 1 active when I'm testing.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 8, 2017)

In OBS Studio, all sources are always active even if they are not in the current scene. They are all "global sources", to use the OBS Classic term.


----------



## L4NCE (Mar 15, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> In OBS Studio, all sources are always active even if they are not in the current scene. They are all "global sources", to use the OBS Classic term.



Here is a link to the video with the bug in action: https://vimeo.com/208534024

Like I mentioned, when OBS is opened after being closed, every other time, the right monitor capture does not turn on immediately. I posted this same issue in another thread as well to see what else they can come up with.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 15, 2017)

The mobile one is currently set to which monitor?


----------



## geoponic (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm currently having the exact same problem. Was there ever a solution to this? 



L4NCE said:


> This tends to be happening to the right monitor display that I have. It works with the left just fine, but the right one seems to be having the issue in OBS.


Even down the display config.


----------



## philpav (Feb 25, 2018)

Display capture isn't working here either, but only for the 64 bit version.
Below is the log file of the 64 bit vesion:

```
3:13:49.013: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz
23:13:49.013: CPU Speed: 2808MHz
23:13:49.013: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
23:13:49.013: Physical Memory: 16236MB Total, 9867MB Free
23:13:49.013: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 16299 (revision: 248; 64-bit)
23:13:49.013: Running as administrator: false
23:13:49.013: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
23:13:49.013: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
23:13:49.013:     Game DVR: On
23:13:49.015: Sec. Software Status:
23:13:49.016:     Windows Defender Antivirus: disabled (AV)
23:13:49.016:     McAfee VirusScan: enabled (AV)
23:13:49.016:     McAfee Firewall: enabled (FW)
23:13:49.016:     Windows Firewall: disabled (FW)
23:13:49.041:     Windows Defender Antivirus: disabled (ASW)
23:13:49.041:     McAfee VirusScan: enabled (ASW)
23:13:49.041: Portable mode: false
23:13:49.057: OBS 21.0.1 (64bit, windows)
23:13:49.057: ---------------------------------
23:13:49.058: ---------------------------------
23:13:49.058: audio settings reset:
23:13:49.058:     samples per sec: 44100
23:13:49.058:     speakers:        2
23:13:49.060: ---------------------------------
23:13:49.060: Initializing D3D11...
23:13:49.060: Available Video Adapters:
23:13:49.076:     Adapter 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050
23:13:49.076:       Dedicated VRAM: 4216324096
23:13:49.076:       Shared VRAM:    4217372672
23:13:49.076:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
23:13:49.076:     Adapter 2: Intel(R) HD Graphics 630
23:13:49.076:       Dedicated VRAM: 134217728
23:13:49.076:       Shared VRAM:    4217372672
23:13:49.079: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 (0)
23:13:50.032: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
23:13:50.734: ---------------------------------
23:13:50.734: video settings reset:
23:13:50.734:     base resolution:   1280x720
23:13:50.734:     output resolution: 1280x720
23:13:50.734:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
23:13:50.734:     fps:               30/1
23:13:50.734:     format:            NV12
23:13:50.736: Audio monitoring device:
23:13:50.736:     name: Default
23:13:50.736:     id: default
23:13:50.736: ---------------------------------
23:13:50.738: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
23:13:50.745: [CoreAudio encoder]: Adding CoreAudio AAC encoder
23:13:50.783: [AMF] <obs_module_load> AMF not supported (no AMD graphics)
23:13:50.783: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
23:13:50.804: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
23:13:50.805: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
23:13:50.806: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
23:13:50.808: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
23:13:50.808: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.29.0']
23:13:50.815: NVENC supported
23:13:50.851: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
23:13:50.863: No blackmagic support
23:13:51.068: ---------------------------------
23:13:51.068:   Loaded Modules:
23:13:51.068:     win-wasapi.dll
23:13:51.068:     win-mf.dll
23:13:51.068:     win-dshow.dll
23:13:51.068:     win-decklink.dll
23:13:51.068:     win-capture.dll
23:13:51.068:     vlc-video.dll
23:13:51.068:     text-freetype2.dll
23:13:51.068:     rtmp-services.dll
23:13:51.068:     obs-x264.dll
23:13:51.068:     obs-vst.dll
23:13:51.068:     obs-transitions.dll
23:13:51.068:     obs-text.dll
23:13:51.068:     obs-qsv11.dll
23:13:51.068:     obs-outputs.dll
23:13:51.068:     obs-filters.dll
23:13:51.068:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
23:13:51.068:     obs-browser.dll
23:13:51.068:     image-source.dll
23:13:51.068:     frontend-tools.dll
23:13:51.068:     enc-amf.dll
23:13:51.068:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
23:13:51.068: ---------------------------------
23:13:51.068: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
23:13:51.077: Service '' not found
23:13:51.079: All scene data cleared
23:13:51.079: ------------------------------------------------
23:13:52.247: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers / Headphones (Realtek Audio)' initialized
23:13:52.328: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (Realtek Audio)' initialized
23:13:52.332: Switched to scene 'Scene'
23:13:52.332: ------------------------------------------------
23:13:52.332: Loaded scenes:
23:13:52.332: - scene 'Scene':
23:13:52.332:     - source: 'Display Capture' (monitor_capture)
23:13:52.332: ------------------------------------------------
23:13:52.371: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds
```

Here is the working 32 bit version:

```
23:19:21.369: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz
23:19:21.369: CPU Speed: 2808MHz
23:19:21.369: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
23:19:21.369: Physical Memory: 16236MB Total, 9717MB Free (NOTE: 32bit programs cannot use more than 3gb)
23:19:21.369: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 16299 (revision: 248; 64-bit)
23:19:21.369: Running as administrator: false
23:19:21.369: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
23:19:21.369: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
23:19:21.369:     Game DVR: On
23:19:21.372: Sec. Software Status:
23:19:21.373:     Windows Defender Antivirus: disabled (AV)
23:19:21.373:     McAfee VirusScan: enabled (AV)
23:19:21.374:     McAfee Firewall: enabled (FW)
23:19:21.398:     Windows Firewall: disabled (FW)
23:19:21.398:     Windows Defender Antivirus: disabled (ASW)
23:19:21.398:     McAfee VirusScan: enabled (ASW)
23:19:21.398: Portable mode: false
23:19:21.412: OBS 21.0.1 (windows)
23:19:21.412: ---------------------------------
23:19:21.413: ---------------------------------
23:19:21.413: audio settings reset:
23:19:21.413:     samples per sec: 44100
23:19:21.413:     speakers:        2
23:19:21.414: ---------------------------------
23:19:21.414: Initializing D3D11...
23:19:21.414: Available Video Adapters:
23:19:21.421:     Adapter 1: Intel(R) HD Graphics 630
23:19:21.421:       Dedicated VRAM: 134217728
23:19:21.421:       Shared VRAM:    4160684032
23:19:21.421:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
23:19:21.421:     Adapter 2: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050
23:19:21.421:       Dedicated VRAM: 3221225472
23:19:21.421:       Shared VRAM:    1073676288
23:19:21.426: Loading up D3D11 on adapter Intel(R) HD Graphics 630 (0)
23:19:21.449: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
23:19:22.185: ---------------------------------
23:19:22.186: video settings reset:
23:19:22.186:     base resolution:   1280x720
23:19:22.186:     output resolution: 1280x720
23:19:22.186:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
23:19:22.186:     fps:               30/1
23:19:22.186:     format:            NV12
23:19:22.186: Audio monitoring device:
23:19:22.186:     name: Default
23:19:22.186:     id: default
23:19:22.186: ---------------------------------
23:19:22.189: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
23:19:22.197: [CoreAudio encoder]: Adding CoreAudio AAC encoder
23:19:22.232: [AMF] <obs_module_load> AMF not supported (no AMD graphics)
23:19:22.232: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
23:19:22.260: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
23:19:22.261: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
23:19:22.262: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
23:19:22.263: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
23:19:22.263: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.29.0']
23:19:22.267: NVENC supported
23:19:22.290: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
23:19:22.297: No blackmagic support
23:19:22.482: ---------------------------------
23:19:22.482:   Loaded Modules:
23:19:22.483:     win-wasapi.dll
23:19:22.483:     win-mf.dll
23:19:22.483:     win-dshow.dll
23:19:22.483:     win-decklink.dll
23:19:22.483:     win-capture.dll
23:19:22.483:     vlc-video.dll
23:19:22.483:     text-freetype2.dll
23:19:22.483:     rtmp-services.dll
23:19:22.483:     obs-x264.dll
23:19:22.483:     obs-vst.dll
23:19:22.483:     obs-transitions.dll
23:19:22.483:     obs-text.dll
23:19:22.483:     obs-qsv11.dll
23:19:22.483:     obs-outputs.dll
23:19:22.483:     obs-filters.dll
23:19:22.483:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
23:19:22.483:     obs-browser.dll
23:19:22.483:     image-source.dll
23:19:22.483:     frontend-tools.dll
23:19:22.483:     enc-amf.dll
23:19:22.483:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
23:19:22.483: ---------------------------------
23:19:22.483: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
23:19:22.493: Service '' not found
23:19:22.495: All scene data cleared
23:19:22.495: ------------------------------------------------
23:19:23.681: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers / Headphones (Realtek Audio)' initialized
23:19:23.760: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (Realtek Audio)' initialized
23:19:23.764: Switched to scene 'Scene'
23:19:23.764: ------------------------------------------------
23:19:23.764: Loaded scenes:
23:19:23.764: - scene 'Scene':
23:19:23.764:     - source: 'Display Capture' (monitor_capture)
23:19:23.764: ------------------------------------------------
23:19:23.795: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 23 milliseconds
23:19:23.953: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds
```

It seems as if the 32 Bit version makes use of the integrated graphic chip and the 64 bit version of the dedicated one.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 26, 2018)

Then you haven't set the 32-bit version of OBS to use the NVIDIA GPU in your Nvidia Control PAnel


----------



## philpav (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks a lot!
I didn't know that I can change the preference in the NVIDIAControl Panel. 
If I set it to use the integrated GPU it's working. 
Selecting the dedicated NVIDIA GPU does only produce a black window in OBS.


----------

